# JL Audio C7 vs AudioFrog GB60? SQ!



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Long story short I wasn’t happy AT FIRST with my C7s which lead me to buy a brand new pair of GB60s. I was feeding my JL VXi Amp with a optical signal from a Pac Audio AmpPro. Rushing to get my system actually playing I never configured the AmpPro module. So the whole time I’ve had my system it was only at about half volume of its full potential. I fixed that this weekend by bumping up the “minimum volume” on the PAC. Now I’m pretty impressed with the C7s and have a pair of brand new GB60s. My plans were to swap the C7s to the back and throw the GBs in the front. I’ve asked this question before but that was before I bought anything now I actually have them BOTH in my possession shaking my head. 

What performs better as a SQ woofers?

Should I throw the GB in the front? The back?

Sell and buy another set of C7?


----------



## locoface (Nov 9, 2016)

You already know the answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

locoface said:


> You already know the answer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 I need to hear yours again  I heard the C7s with some actual juice and they’re not that bad!


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Install the 60’s and compare...u have both drivers...I’d see which ones impress me more in my car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

MrGreen83 said:


> Install the 60’s and compare...u have both drivers...I’d see which ones impress me more in my car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would listen to both and decide. I have a feeling that once you place the frogs in, you arent going to go back to the JL. I have listened to the GBs and I was very impressed. I also cant say I have heard the C7s either. I also would not put anything in the rear and if I did, I would spend that kinda of money for rear fill. I would find the cheapest decent sounding full range and call it a day.


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Jroo said:


> I would listen to both and decide. I have a feeling that once you place the frogs in, you arent going to go back to the JL. I have listened to the GBs and I was very impressed. I also cant say I have heard the C7s either. I also would not put anything in the rear and if I did, I would spend that kinda of money for rear fill. I would find the cheapest decent sounding full range and call it a day.




That’s what I was thinking. I started making another acrylic baffle since the frogs mounting is different from the C7s, I’m going to install a frog on one side and compare. 

As far as rear fill can anyone point me in the direction for how to achieve proper rear fill without interfering with my front stage? I have a 3 row SUV and I definitely feel like something is missing without some kind of noise behind me. I have audible physics in the 3rd row D pillars down about -4db and currently nothing in the second row doors.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

SinisterDodge said:


> That’s what I was thinking. I started making another acrylic baffle since the frogs mounting is different from the C7s, I’m going to install a frog on one side and compare.
> 
> As far as rear fill can anyone point me in the direction for how to achieve proper rear fill without interfering with my front stage? I have a 3 row SUV and I definitely feel like something is missing without some kind of noise behind me. I have audible physics in the 3rd row D pillars down about -4db and currently nothing in the second row doors.


I am planning on using this thread to guide me when I do my tune:
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...iscussion/307730-how-rear-fill-helix-dsp.html


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

Rear fill (from my readings on this site) should do the following

Delayed around 20ms (+/- depending on your vehicle)
Attenuated around 6-10db (+/- depending on your vehicle)
Should be L-R audio (meaning all of the sound that is common within the left and right signal should be deleted)
Usually full range but it appears that the 300hz-3000hz range is the money maker frequencies for it.

You will have to play with the delay and attenuation until you find that sweet spot. From there it should be an *edited based on skizer's response below* 

Note* I haven't done this yet (but have been reading a lot on it to try it out), but will be once I am done with my truck in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jdunk54nl said:


> You will have to play with the delay and attenuation until you find that sweet spot. From there it should be an "Oh My GOSH" moment.


i'll correct ya here a bit as someone who has done rear fill plenty of times. There is never an OH MY GOSH moment. Its just a bit better than before when done right


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Agreed. ^ it felt like it gave the stage some depth towards me rather than more to the engine.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> i'll correct ya here a bit as someone who has done rear fill plenty of times. There is never an OH MY GOSH moment. Its just a bit better than before when done right


Thank you for the correction. I edited the above. I was basing that off of a couple threads where they said they could tell quite a bit of difference in the sound. I took that to mean a clear much better, aka oh my gosh, difference.


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> i'll correct ya here a bit as someone who has done rear fill plenty of times. There is never an OH MY GOSH moment. Its just a bit better than before when done right




Awesome right up as always bro very detailed! Have you ever done this on a JL VXi or a FIX?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SinisterDodge said:


> Awesome right up as always bro very detailed! Have you ever done this on a JL VXi or a FIX?


Nope, sorry

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Nope, sorry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




SkizeR! I have a question brotha. I’m making the frog baffles Would it be beneficial to move my speaker higher? Would it raise my stage? See attached pictures.










I centered the C7s like this..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SinisterDodge said:


> SkizeR! I have a question brotha. I’m making the frog baffles Would it be beneficial to move my speaker higher? Would it raise my stage? See attached pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wont make a difference 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Wont make a difference
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk




Damn.. lol sounded like a semi good idea. Alright thanks man!


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

Let’s see what these are about Skeeeeze!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol.. here's what my office currently looks like filling orders that include FD1..I really need to figure out how to make accurate shipping rates on my website.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Lol.. here's what my office currently looks like filling orders that include FD1..I really need to figure out how to make accurate shipping rates on my website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hard work is NOT going unnoticed brotha! I’m loving this stuff so far my door is starting to sound like a solid oak tree lol and again thanks for the quick ship!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SinisterDodge said:


> Your hard work is NOT going unnoticed brotha! I’m loving this stuff so far my door is starting to sound like a solid oak tree lol and again thanks for the quick ship!


No worries. Let me know what you think when your done. Dont forget that we now have butyl rope coming in and should be here in 4-6 weeks 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DCB305 (Feb 5, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Lol.. here's what my office currently looks like filling orders that include FD1..I really need to figure out how to make accurate shipping rates on my website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Plenty of shipping software out there that can help you with that. Ship station, pro ship, etc.

Depending if you used Shopify, magento, wordepress, etc. you may also find a plug in/ app on their site.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DCB305 said:


> Plenty of shipping software out there that can help you with that. Ship station, pro ship, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending if you used Shopify, magento, wordepress, etc. you may also find a plug in/ app on their site.


It's a wordpress site. I tried ship station but the prices to ship something was about 20% higher than if I did it manually on FedEx. But what I mean is a shipping calculator to figure out what shipping will actually cost for someones order. Unless ship station can do that too?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterDodge (Feb 21, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> No worries. Let me know what you think when your done. Dont forget that we now have butyl rope coming in and should be here in 4-6 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Gonna have to grab a few more things from you lol!










So I got ONE inner door done! What do you suggest for the plastic panel? Can I put the CLD on there? This is what I have on the door already.. (before I knew ResoNix was releasing ) my buddy told me to put dynalinor? And maybe some 1/64 lead?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SinisterDodge said:


> Gonna have to grab a few more things from you lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont usually recommend cld for the plastic panels that make up some inner door skins, like on Mazdas. Reason being, they're already pretty strong and non resonant, and they also have so many various shapes to them that you would have to do a ton of smaller pieces which isnt very effective. Use our FD1 or FD2 (few is currently on hold though due to a variance in stiffness from the original sample) as a decoupler. For all sorts of sound deadening information, check our reference information and vehicle database on www.resonixsoundsolutions.con

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

